# Instapaper vs ReadItLater (web offline sur iPhone/iTouch)



## Nicolas_D (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Connaissez-vous ses deux iApp (*Instapaper* et *ReadItLater*) qui permettent de sauvegarder des pages web pour lecture  hors connexion ?

Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais _Instapaper_ mais je viens de tomber sur _Read It Later_.
Si _Instapaper_ est très connu côté AppStore, quelques autres app permettent d'envoyer du contenu sur les serveurs d'Instapaper.com (ex. _NewsStand_ ou encore _Tweetie_) notamment. Je vois aussi que ça se développe du côté de _Read It Later_ (_NewsStand_ encore).

J'aurai souhaité savoir si vous aviez utilisé ces deux solutions (_Instapaper_ et _ReadItLater_) et ce que vous en pensiez.
Laquelle a votre préférence et pourquoi ?


----------

